# Is anyone doing a fall photography special?



## brookie418 (Sep 11, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone was doing a fall special...you know, with a fall background and everything?  I am just trying to get ideas of what kind of outdoor background I could do.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't do a 'special' per say...but I usually get more than the average amount of inquires for outdoor family photos when the fall colors show up.  Unfortunately, many of the inquires don't lead to shoots because the clients aren't organized enough to get back to me, after I've given them some info...and around here, the leaves might all be on the trees and looking good one day, then all on the ground the next...then a foot of snow the next day...so the window of opportunity is pretty small.


----------



## brookie418 (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, I definitely don't have to worry about the snow here in South Mississippi!!  haha


----------



## Bthornton (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a fall special for kids right now. Outdoors (if weather is good indoors if it's not) got some bales of straw, pumpkins, apples, corn husks, wagon ect. Setting up a lot of mini shoots. I'm doing it so I can set up their holiday portraits when they pick up there fall portraits. Won't make much on the fall ones but getting the holiday biz is a money maker.


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 11, 2008)

I have great luck with local parks that have hardwoods (actually hard to find here in GA, mostly ugly pines) and get there early in the morning. I have had great luck with that and have more and more returning clients this year because of it. Never have luck with the backdrops. Also I offer deals for returning customers like free prints or cards while dropping the package price for seasonal shoots for everyone. I have found that offering a special on "shoot day" where you stay at one outdoor location all day and offer discounts for clients that show up that day works well. You get to stay in one spot and they get cheaper prices. Just my 2 cents and sorry if you were looking for indoor answers.


----------



## brookie418 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas...I am actually looking for outdoor ideas...I don't have a studio yet.  I used to leave in Georgia, Joe.  What part are you in?

Bthornton--I like the wagon idea...I was thinking about putting bales of hay with pumpkins and everything, but I hadn't thought a/b a wagon.  Cute idea!

Yeah, I can't wait to do Christmas pics..this will be my first time doing it.  I am thinking of doing "A Country Christmas."  I am going to have to think of some outdoor ideas for that!


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey brookie, I am actually north of the Atlanta area in a town called Oaw
kwood. It is near Gainesville and Lake Lanier. Good luck with the seasonal shoots!!


----------



## brookie418 (Sep 22, 2008)

I lived in Loganville...right between Atlanta and Athens.  It was a/b 45 min. from Lake Lanier.


----------



## BrittneyKincannon (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm doing a $50 off the entire session fee for Fall Bookings. 
However, it's the clients location of choice. Not an indoor shoot with a backdrop. 
I know that you can find creative backdrops online though. I would go to GOOGLE Images and grab some ideas.  
Hope that helps! 
Sincerely,
Brittney

Kincannon Photography


----------



## tirediron (Oct 1, 2012)

I tripped and fell this morning and said some "special" words... does that count?


----------

